# Ventura County,Ca



## Calhoun (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello, I'm new here.
Thought I'd post in Hapkido forum as well.
Would like to keep in touch with all, with special interest with anyone in my area, in Ca. (805 area code)
I'm 46 yr, just started, not in great shape, but getting there, I realy LOVE my Hapkido classes.
Gary Calhoun


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2006)

Hapkido is a great art.  Which style? Kuk Sool, Sin Moo? I study  Moo Sul Kwan hapkido.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Gary! Nice to have you here.

Glad to hear you have the "Hapkido Bug".. and I also think it's awesome that you've found Hapkido at 46. Oddly enough, I'm starting to find that more and more,the percentages of the beginning student's age are shifting towards the more mature individual. So don't sweat it..you're not alone! :asian:


----------



## Calhoun (Jun 16, 2006)

Ya know what? I really don't know the name of style.
I will find out tomorrow.
We have #1-4 same hand and #1-4 cross-hands moves that teacher has taught. We do circle movement, different kicks, as yellow belt.
The school I go to is PantherTaeKwonDo.


----------



## taichiventura (Oct 2, 2014)

Are you guys taught the connection that Hapkido has to Aikido and Daito-Ryu?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 6, 2014)

taichiventura said:


> Are you guys taught the connection that Hapkido has to Aikido and Daito-Ryu?



An old thread.

But a somewhat interesting question to me.  I was never taught that.  When I asked my GM, about anything for that matter, he would tell me.  But there was no formal instruction on the history or lineage of Hapkido, nor of our association or his kwan.  That was never taught to me when I briefly studied TKD years ago either.


----------



## Raymond (Oct 6, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> An old thread.
> 
> But a somewhat interesting question to me.  I was never taught that.  When I asked my GM, about anything for that matter, he would tell me.  But there was no formal instruction on the history or lineage of Hapkido, nor of our association or his kwan.  That was never taught to me when I briefly studied TKD years ago either.



I don't think that is all that unusual.  However, I do think it is important to a student to find out the root of their art so they can better understand and appreciate the history and lineage of it from a historical perspective.


----------

